# Internet goes on and off every few seconds



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What could cause this? It keeps getting disconnected and then connected again. This has been happening since Thursday. We have Comcast. 

I'd say for every 1 minute the internet is working, 5 minutes it's not working.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

IP address conflict, I suppose? It happened a few times to me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you tried turning the modem off for a few minutes and then turning it back on? Sorry this is the extent of my computer knowledge .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Have you tried turning the modem off for a few minutes and then turning it back on? Sorry this is the extent of my computer knowledge .


I think my roommate did. The ******* has the modem/router in his room. If it is still f'ed up on Monday, I'm going into his room while he is at work to mess with it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I had this problem. Our home gets the cable right off our providers line, so they purposefully installed a large splitter to reduce our strength, and allow others bandwidth. When it came time they had enough prescribers, they forgot about me. This left me no internet, sometimes for days, and there I was, a full time student, no internet.

They eventually came and fixed. Their records had shown as far back as a couple months worth. They apparently don't keep records long.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably needs to be reset.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think he did reset it cause he changed the name and password of our connection today. 

I went to test my old laptop to see if the problem might be my current laptop and for some reason the internet works pretty well while I have the old laptop on. Very weird.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Try and isolate the problem is about the most help I'd be able to give. If your on a wireless connection try getting onto wired. The last time I had problems with my internet the cables outside were loosened by people passing by. Check it out.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

It could be anything as the aboves mentioned.

You mentioned your older laptop works okay connected to his wireless network, but your new one is intermittently connected to his same wireless network at the same time? You verified both computers are using his same network SSID at the time you tested both side by side?

That could mean anything too such as your new one may intermittently be finding a different wireless nework profile first on the profile search order that's far away but faint so may not really be choosing his wireless SSID profile (if so delete out "junk" wireless profiles in the search order), metal bounce interference, potentially radio card electrical/contact issues (Does the new laptop work okay using something like Starback's wireless?), and even a bad supplicant program on your new computer, etc.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The issue seems to have been resolved. A few hours ago I went to the kitchen and the guy that sleeps in the living room asked me for the new password for our network. Weird that the other roommate didn't tell him. Apparently he told the living room guy that the our network was hacked and told him to not "do anything illegal such as torrenting." (He's kind of mean to that guy.)


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

Hacked you say? Could it possibly be due to leaving WPS on (Wifi Protected Setup). If somebody wanted to, they'd have your network password in under 10 hours.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's screwy again. I don't know why my really old laptop doesn't seem to have problems but this one does.


----------

